# Best Snapper Lure



## yak69 (Jul 7, 2012)

What trolling lure does anyone recommend.
Will be trolling in 5 to 25 mtrs of water in most cases.
Look forward to any useful information.


----------



## jfish87 (Jul 12, 2011)

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=28048&start=0

you're welcome.


----------



## yak69 (Jul 7, 2012)

thanks, hadn't seen that thread.


----------



## Headland (Feb 25, 2009)

Hi Yak69
I've had good success with Mann's 20+ deep divers. "on special @ $8 at Fishing Tackle Australia in Coffs (also known as "MOTackle" online ")
Although trolling in clear shallow water a few weeks ago I had 5 strikes on a green 120mm Classic Barra lure with a red head Gaden and not a single hit on my old faithfull Manns
I asked a similar question a couple of months ago and got some good responses from Arewethereyet, Barrabundy and others. Follow the link

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=52300


----------

